# Fade after first wash



## mitchelld (May 26, 2014)

new to printing t shirt vinyls, and having fade after a single wash issue,

using xpres solvent dark plus, and stahls sports film

the items in picture were washed on cold setting with no detergent.

24 hours gas out, 24 hours after pressing they were washed.


printed on BN-20 using eco sol max 3

White shirt was printed on "draft" quality Setting
Lilac Hoodie was printed on "draft2" Quality setting



ooops i dunno how to attach photos!!!


----------

